# Recommend me traditional jazz guitarists that rip hard?



## Charles (Oct 16, 2010)

Not looking for fusion guys here. I want someone that rips hard with a clean tone and over traditional jazz stuff.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Oct 16, 2010)

Jimmy Bruno


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 16, 2010)

I'd be remiss if I didn't mention the late Tal Farlow. He was a shredder already back in the 1950s! IMO, he'd give Tosin Abassi a run for his money chops-wise!




I don't know if this is quite what you're looking for, but the Alex Skolnik Trio (yes, THAT Alex Skolnik - besides playing in Testament, he also has a degree in jazz guitar), bop pretty hard:




Barney Kessel and Herb Ellis are good boppers (sadly, both of them are no longer alive):




John & Bucky Pizzarelli (who are longtime 7-string players - they are a father & son duo), aren't afraid to let 'er rip every now and then:




Your best chance of discovering clean jazzers who can really rip, is look for any player who plays in jazz sub-genres like bop (short for bebop), or hard bop. The relatively frantic nature of those two styles of jazz lend themselves well to fast playing.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 18, 2010)

You can get a degree in jazz guitar???

Maybe I WILL use my GI Bill.


----------



## rednut (Oct 18, 2010)

Check out Django Reinhardt.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 18, 2010)

^ That is my new favorite song


----------



## Jtizzle (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, for traditional stuff:
Joe Pass, Jim Hall, Wes Montgomery, and Grant Green are essentials.

More "contemporary" stuff, John Mclaughlin and Pat Metheney.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Oct 19, 2010)

Jtizzle said:


> Well, for traditional stuff:
> Joe Pass, Jim Hall, Wes Montgomery, and Grant Green are essentials.
> 
> More "contemporary" stuff, John Mclaughlin and Pat Metheney.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 19, 2010)

What about Jimmy Rosenberg? That guy could just about keep up with the real pros when he was nine, and he's still playing!

Eddy Lang could really rip some leads in the 20's.

Plus everyone who was mentioned here. Django and Charlie Christian are usually credited as the pioneers of electric jazz guitar, but there were a lot of guys who came right after who did the same kind of stuff with more "gusto." Of course, I haven't heard of 99.99% of these guys, but sometimes I see them in old videos.


----------



## theclap (Oct 19, 2010)

Birelli Lagrene-a very very very impressive virtuoso


Barney Kessel and Herb Ellis Shreding-flintstone theme + plus old dudes shredding


A better video of Barney Kessel-real good overall video and rendition


Joe Pass-Most Shred occurs here Pass + NHOP


----------



## theclap (Oct 19, 2010)

Pat Martino-ultimate post bop player very amazing


Wes Montgomery-My favorite Wes song hands down over Sonny Rollin's to Airegin


Jimmy Bruno-This guy is a dickhead in real life but I keep going to see him when he plays. Really big traditional jazz guy the usual real book savoy in all 12 keys kinda dude I find him more musical compared to Pat Martino but I prefer Pat. I suggest everyone watch this video starting 3 minutes in if you were looking for something to blow your mind. 2:54 exactly


George Benson


This is my ultimate favorite guitarist/musician ever alive. If you listen to music and especially if you play guitar Pat Metheny is a guy to be very familiar with. This man is beyond anyone else playing today. He has a very large collection of compositions and touch on a very large array of genres. This man is the future of traditional western music.


Pat shredding with Jaco


this is my #1 Jazz shred video Pat Metheny's version of Solar. Opening track on the album Question and Answer


----------



## DatM (Oct 19, 2010)

Perhaps Jonathan Kreisberg. Modern playing with an old-school(ish) tone. Nine Stories Wide is a great album with mostly standards. The guy has chops to say the least...*

[YOUTUBEVID]lqEuunhzOPI[/YOUTUBEVID]
*


----------



## theclap (Oct 19, 2010)

That head was more impressive than that whole entire solo. Really enjoyed his composition though.


----------



## AVWIII (Oct 21, 2010)

Sylvain Luc

That's him just fucking around, of course, but his actual compositions and live stuff run the gamut from gypsy jazz, bebop, classical, fusion, etc. Disgustingly talented and versatile.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 22, 2010)

Meet the Rosenbergs:



There's also Andreas Öberg:


----------



## dakotaplaysgtar (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's Robert Conti ripping through Bluesette. I think this guy has instructional videos that i heard were pretty good, i havent seen them yet but id like to get my hands on them.


----------

